# Fencing?



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

So I am definately going to put up a privacy fence ASAP. I was just wondering what would be best Wood or Vinyl 6ft or 8ft. I was more or less wondering what has worked best for everyone else. I have one dog that is quite a jumper and can clear 4 1/2 ft easily and could probably jump higher and most of the others are diggers. I was wondering if it might be a good idea to pour concrete in the ground under the fence to keep them from possibly digging out or would they just dig under that also. Thanks in advance for any opinions!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If you have chainlink available I would put that inbetween the posts on the ground so that it extends out at least 2 feet. It depends on what kind of vinyl fence you're reffering to... if it's the snazzy white crap from home depot that is trimmed nice with the post toppers... don't waste your money... the dogs bust out the slats and you can't just put it back with a hammer and nails... You have to pry and wedge because the slats fit into a "track". more of a pain in the rear than what I want. I'm going to get an imatation wood fencing that is constructed like the regular wood fencing... it's pricey... 100 bones for a 6x8 section.... but it will outlast a wood fence by far. Definately cement all posts in the ground. If you know you have a jumper I would definately go with an 8 footer.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's the vinyl that I'm getting

Freedom at Lowe's: 6' x 6' Beige Woodgrain Dog-Ear Vinyl Fence Panel


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Here's the vinyl that I'm getting
> 
> Freedom at Lowe's: 6' x 6' Beige Woodgrain Dog-Ear Vinyl Fence Panel


Thanks! That was the kind of Vinyl I was looking at also. I was just wondering if they would be able to break out of it easier or is it just as durable and wood fencing?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I peeked at it at lowes and it looks just as durable as a wood fence... it's definately better quality than the other vinyl. Also it has less maintanence. You don't have to stain or treat it like you would to preserve a real wood fence.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't think it comes in an 8 foot option though


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I peeked at it at lowes and it looks just as durable as a wood fence... it's definately better quality than the other vinyl. Also it has less maintanence. You don't have to stain or treat it like you would to preserve a real wood fence.


This is gonna sound stupid, but do I have to treat my wood fence? I got pressure treated wood, so I had thought that doesn't need to be treated. My stepfather just offered me 5 gallons of clear stain, and I said no because I thought the wood didn't need it.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

No you dont have to add clear stain to a pressure treated fence,ive built a few fences and worked in the constuction trade for years and have never done it for a company or on my own,if the fence is constructed properly with quality products and cemented into the ground it should be enough.
oNE problem may arise at least were i live since you can not have a fence over 6 ft high,its a stupid rule and im not sure that a inspector would even inforce it let alone bug you about a new fence unless it was really crappy and a danger to the public like a cement fence with glass shards imbedded on the top of it or a electical fence or some off the wall type design.


----------



## lovisaalvin (Apr 26, 2016)

In my opinion you can go with 8 foot Chin Link Fencing to protect your dog.









Image is taken from Fence Factory Rentals.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

lovisaalvin said:


> In my opinion you can go with 8 foot Chin Link Fencing to protect your dog.


Considering this is a seven year old thread your fence suggestion to the OP is kind of irrelevant, don't ya think.

Joe


----------

